# 2018.08.27 & 28 - Trovoada na Serra de Montemuro (Resende)



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

2ª semana de férias, 2ª semana de storm chasing!! 
Ficam aqui alguns registos de uma noite louca de trovoada pelo norte e centro do país.
Espero que gostem e desfrutem  

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuPt1]
	

2018.08.27 - 202154 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuP5A]
	

2018.08.27 - 203712 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuNzY]
	

2018.08.27 - 221810 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuNrS]
	

2018.08.27 - 222650 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuNf9]
	

2018.08.27 - 222816 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2asuMz1]
	

2018.08.27 - 223028 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLU21p]
	

2018.08.27 - 223422 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLU1k6]
	

2018.08.27 - 223448 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLTZGc]
	

2018.08.27 - 231034 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLTZ1T]
	

2018.08.27 - 232040 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

....mas há mais!!!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/299G3et]
	

2018.08.28 - 005950 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLTXKX]
	

2018.08.28 - 010056 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnV1Q]
	

2018.08.28 - 010210 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29rnxZ5]
	

2018.08.28 - 010320 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnUkb]
	

2018.08.28 - 010358 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27M1rqs]
	

2018.08.28 - 010550 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnS6w]
	

2018.08.28 - 012138 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

...e mais para o fim, para Norte...

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27M1pxj]
	

2018.08.28 - 012624 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnSEh]
	

2018.08.28 - 023256 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LLTS3z]
	

2018.08.28 - 023646 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnGrS]
	

2018.08.28 - 024022 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NpnFqo]
	

2018.08.28 - 024420 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Que tal?!


----------



## Caneira (28 Ago 2018 às 16:07)

Soberbo!!! Não sou seguidor destes fenómenos, mas não me lembro de ver fotos tão boas! Parabéns uma vez mais.


----------



## rokleon (28 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

Muito boas 
O raio da primeira imagem estava com tons avermelhados, interessante...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Opa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

Mais uma vez, fotografias magníficas! 

Para além de retratar o cenário que se apresentava no local, penso que também poderá motivar membros do fórum a tentarem a sua sorte nestes eventos electrizantes


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Caneira disse:


> Soberbo!!! Não sou seguidor destes fenómenos, mas não me lembro de ver fotos tão boas! Parabéns uma vez mais.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 17:09)

rokleon disse:


> Muito boas
> O raio da primeira imagem estava com tons avermelhados, interessante...


Obrigado!
Possivelmente as poeiras no ar contribuem um pouco para isso


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Opa...


Quero mais...


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 17:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma vez, fotografias magníficas!
> 
> ara além de retratar o cenário que se apresentava no local, penso que também poderá motivar membros do fórum a tentarem a sua sorte nestes eventos electrizantes


É uma sorte fotografar e uma sorte também sair vivo da experiência!!


----------



## Tonton (28 Ago 2018 às 20:40)

Excelentes (e intrépidas, certamente) 
Aquelas com silhuetas negras e outras brancas (as iluminadas) das eólicas com um raio extremamente luminoso, têm algo de mágico...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:48)

Incrível... Sem palavras.


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

5* as imagens, gostei mais da 010550.

Tanta ventoínha e não se vê os relâmpagos a preferi-las, deve ser um problema de perspetiva/ilusão óptica.

Parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2018 às 22:41)

windchill disse:


> ...e mais para o fim, para Norte...
> 
> Que tal?!


Que tal? Hummmm... 
Péssimas... 




Fantásticas, mais uma vez! Parabéns!  Concordo com o @Tonton , está incrível aquela foto, é a melhor para mim


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

sem palavras!!!
TOOOOPPPPPP!!

Amanha estarei de férias por lá, mal posso esperar!!


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

Tonton disse:


> Excelentes (e intrépidas, certamente)
> Aquelas com silhuetas negras e outras brancas (as iluminadas) das eólicas com um raio extremamente luminoso, têm algo de mágico...


Essas realmente têm uma luz incrível!!


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2018 às 00:57)

Excelente @windchill ! Registos incríveis!


----------



## RStorm (29 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

@windchill 

Fotos espetaculares 
Sempre a surpreender com os seus trabalhos, parabéns


----------

